# Honda Civic Type R Premier Edition



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

Recently my brother decided to sell his much loved Seat Ibiza and he chose to replace it with a Honda Civic Type R Premier Edition which was an end of run edition of which only 220 models were made. Heres a few pics which i finally got taken today...

 

 

*Click on thumbs to enlarge*

Hopefully have more pics to come soon

All comments welcome on the car and pics


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That does look like a very nice CTR  
What were the extras on the Premier Edition?


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

The Premier Editions feature huge Recaro front bucket seats, MOMO embossed-genuine leather 3-spoke steering wheel, red interior carpet trim, Type R brake callipers and rear tinted privacy glass.


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

I had a test drive of the PE CTR was pretty nice.

cool car.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

ARP camber bolts and JDM anti roll bar then it will handle like its on rails - i LOVE these cars. yet untill i drove 1 i hated them 


love the photos


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

cheers guys


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

theres a damn sight more than 220 0f them, any ctr registered on or after a 05 plate was a premier


----------

